# FreeBSD irc chat



## TCE (Feb 25, 2010)

I just tried to get help from on a few of the FreeBSD irc chat channels, and was treated like an idiot.  Just advice for any other Freebsd beginners out there; go elsewhere for help including forums, google, and handbooks.  Sure it is a nice place to go if you want to have a good time insulting other people, or maybe just want to have random conversations.


----------



## Beastie (Feb 25, 2010)

There was a discussion about this recently.



			
				TCE said:
			
		

> go elsewhere for help including forums


What's wrong with... right here?



			
				TCE said:
			
		

> google


http://www.google.com/bsd



			
				TCE said:
			
		

> and handbooks


http://www.freebsd.org/docs.html


----------



## TCE (Feb 25, 2010)

I know beastie those are the choices of help I was talking about. I was just trying to say to even consider one of the irc chat for support is a joke.


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 25, 2010)

No it's not.... irc channel helps a lot {for me for example}
Maybe you asked silly question?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 25, 2010)

A wise man learns more from asking a dumb question then a dumb person would from a wise answer.


----------



## TCE (Feb 25, 2010)

There are no questions that are silly questions, especially for a beginner.  Thanks SirDice.


----------



## Oxyd (Feb 25, 2010)

I have found the channel generally friendly and helpful.  Even more friendly than some other channels that I frequent.  Maybe you just had the "luck" of running into an idiot?  Or maybe it is you.  I don't know what happened there, so I can't judge.


----------



## lme@ (Feb 26, 2010)

Which IRC channel was it?


----------

